# Oscillating Vacuum Engine



## brooklynspeedy (Sep 10, 2012)

Wanted plans for this Oscillating Vacuum Engine??? 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJL72ZT2vJo[/ame]
Tanks


----------

